# New chop saw needed



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 21, 2021)

So i thought i would see what you guys suggest for a new chop saw purchase, i have had several from PA Power Fist and they are to be honest are cheap. Any thoughts on what brands to look at or alternatives such as porta band. Uses include all metal chopping as well as hydraulic hose cutting, general shop stuff. I have a not to bad band saw for a lot of metal cutting but it isn't easy to use outside the shop or for cutting drill stem and sucker rod that we use for corral building.  Any and all input appreciated.


----------



## boilerhouse (Apr 21, 2021)

Abrasive or cold cut saw?  For abrasive, I have used Makita's and they seemed bullet proof.  Brand to avoid - I have a Maximum from Canadian Tire, and it needed modification right out of the box.  Even at that its performance is marginal.  No experience with the saw blade style.


----------



## Darren (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a 30 year old Delta that has never given me any trouble. Have cut a LOT of steel with it.  

That said, since i got my 7x14 bandsaw it only gets used for hard steel. The bandsaw is so much nicer, and believe me cuts faster, more accurate and a heck of a lot quieter.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 21, 2021)

I also have an old abrasive saw that was given to me that had worked hard and I it was thought it would not last last long. That was 20 years ago.  I don’t  use it much anymore but for light stuff, (angle, pipe, etc it is nice).  Cutting heavier stuff has always been a pain and slow.  If the abrasive saw up and died on me today I don’t think I would replace it.  The vice on it is particularly poor and most of the new models have a much improved vice. 

I then got a dry cut Power Point saw and like that for heavier stuff and especially aluminum.   

I then got a 7x12 band saw and now use that more than anything else.


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 21, 2021)

Like my bandsaw, my Dewalt abrasive cut-off saw is a commercial shop cast-off (seems to be a common theme here). I had to dig this one out of the dumpster but I knew it still worked as i had seen the shop guy using it for the last time with a new unboxed replacement on the floor beside it . it has done a tone of cutting before I got it & I have burnt up 2 boxes of blades for it in the last 12 years....so I wouldnt be hesitant to recommend a Dewalt.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 21, 2021)

I was in Saskatoon this morning, PA only had some expensive cold cut saws available. Don't need one of those for the stuff i cut. Peavy Mart had a couple, a 14" Dewalt $289.99 and a 14" Makita $229.99. I don't need one in a hurry so will be watching what shows up.


----------



## Janger (Apr 21, 2021)

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...ial-sliding-mitre-saw-10-in-0556779p.html#srp

I have the older version of this Evolution brand sliding double bevel mitre saw. It's pricey but capable. I prefer it to the abrasion saw as there are no sparks and no fine black dust everywhere. Cuts steel, wood, & whatever. There is a cheaper version that has a single bevel.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...-sliding-mitre-saw-7-1-4-in-2749798p.html#srp


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 21, 2021)

Janger said:


> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...ial-sliding-mitre-saw-10-in-0556779p.html#srp
> 
> I have the older version of this Evolution brand sliding double bevel mitre saw. It's pricey but capable. I prefer it to the abrasion saw as there are no sparks and no fine black dust everywhere. Cuts steel, wood, & whatever. There is a cheaper version that has a single bevel.
> 
> John what do you have in there when your cutting steel?


----------



## Janger (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry - what's the question?


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry for cutting steel do you use a special blade, or are there different ones for different metals?


----------



## Janger (Apr 21, 2021)

It comes with a general purpose blade for steel wood etc. They do have blades for stainless and aluminium. There are maximum material thickness ratings - look into that. You can't really cut a 2" square bar with those saws. 1/4 plate and such is no problem. for big stuff you'll still need a bandsaw.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 22, 2021)

Evolution makes a 14" chop saw as well, with the metal blade.  Not sure where to buy it in Canada though.  The reviews on YouTube seem to be favorable.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 22, 2021)

Hruul said:


> Evolution makes a 14" chop saw as well, with the metal blade.  Not sure where to buy it in Canada though.  The reviews on YouTube seem to be favorable.


I bought the Evolution 14“ a few years ago from a blade shop on 52 street se and have had a few blades made there for the bandsaw.


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 22, 2021)

OK  I have not heard of people using that type of saw being used for metal before and a bit of narrow thinking but it makes sense not to get too thick I will eventually need something for cutting material but I will have to see how the budget is then but it is a neat saw for sure thanks.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 22, 2021)

I have heard of abrasive chop saws used on hydraulic hose w/ a specialized jig, but my understanding is that cold cuts on hose are horrible unless you use those specialized razor saw blades.

So as others have asked, abrasive or cold cut? 

I have recently switched from Makite 14" Abrasive to Makita 12" Cold Cut. My Amazon review, if you are interested, is here: https://www.amazon.ca/review/R2NXF29DQ0NHX7/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 22, 2021)

How's the sound level with the Makita saw Pete?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 22, 2021)

I should measure it David, but I'd say comparable to the abrasive. Maybe a little quieter. There is the occasional screech that initially threw me off a bit. But I am used to it now. I've heard some people use WD-40 or other products on the blade to help, but I've never tried that.

I am very happy with the new saw.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 22, 2021)

I have made a deal with a member to buy a Makita saw with some extra disks. Yes it is an abrasive saw. Cold cut saws are nice but for the work i do with them and the amount of use they get they are to expensive.


----------

